# Electrical machines,drives and power Systems -wildi



## PE blues (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if there a difference between the international version of the book and the US version? The international version is almost 1/4 the price of the US edition.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 28, 2012)

My guess will be the formulas..it probably will have all the formulas based on the SI for international and US system of measurement for US book


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2012)

When I was buying references for my PE exam studies, I always went for the International versions. As you mentioned they were much less costly than buying new or even used US editions. I will say I was a bit skeptical when I bought my first one. Once I got it and the index matched up to the US version, I was content there weren't any notable differences. Even for grad school now, I usually pick up my own international version of the required course textbook for a fraction of the cost. Most of the time it is an exact match to the US version (sometimes the top cover may differ). One thing to keep in mind though, international editions are usually shipped from overseas so they take a good deal longer to arrive in the states than if you just bought from Amazon or something. And since they come from afar, they can also tend to show a bit of wear but nothing I would call actual damage. A good website that I use to find the best prices on books is Addall.com. Hope that helps.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> My guess will be the formulas..it probably will have all the formulas based on the SI for international and US system of measurement for US book


I have not experienced this. If the book was originally published in the US, the international version will use English units in all the formulas. From what I gathered, the international edition just means it was reprinted and assigned a different ISBN number for distribution in countries other than the US.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 28, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wildsoldier PE said:
> 
> 
> > My guess will be the formulas..it probably will have all the formulas based on the SI for international and US system of measurement for US book
> ...


Perfect thanks for the clarification


----------



## BH_Cubed (Mar 28, 2012)

are there any certain sections of this book that are better/more important than others. I was able to obtain a PDF copy of this book and rather than print the whole thing, I was wondering if there were certain sections I should print. I also have the international edition of Power System Analysis - Grainger. I'm just trying to get some input on what I can use from the Wildi book to supplement the Grainger book. Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wildsoldier PE provided a good summary of what to look at in the Wildi book. See below.



Wildsoldier PE said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Which chapters should I study on the Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Wildi?
> ...


----------



## BH_Cubed (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks knightfox


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 28, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wildsoldier PE provided a good summary of what to look at in the Wildi book. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... I totally forgot that i wrote that!


----------



## PE blues (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Knightfox. I found that book for ~$35 on ebay from a local owner. Hopefully,it's not all torn and falling apart


----------

